# The 50G



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello my name is Jorge.

I've been reading this form for a while and enjoy reading up about other locals and their tanks so I thought I would post something about me and my set up.

I've always kept freshwater aquariums through out my life, keeping lots of different kinds of freshwater fish. About 2 years ago I got into salt water because while I was away at work my Mom sold my three red-belly piranhas because they were too aggressive.... and got me parrot fish... It lasted about two weeks after I got home before I shut down the tank.










The sad thing about it is I still have the piranhas pet goldfishes.

I did a lot of reading about reef tanks and what's involved and that go large as you can afford but I was a broke student at the time. So I got a 5g aqueon bow front aquarium and started piecing equipment together with the intent of mainly housing corals.










About a year after starting this system and being held down with all the work involved, I started planing the upgrade last February. The goal was to make it a low maintenance system.










It took me about 2 months before I had things somewhat figured out and set up for it start cycling. In the start of this system I could only afford one light at the time. This is May 2013










And this is where it stands as of May 8, 2014.










Sorry for poor quality old photos


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

beautiful tank George.

"..* broke student *" and radian light 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

it is a really nice tank  and I am with Sig.......radions and students dont go together lol


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

nice work! Things have really grown in the last year...so many corals I can barely see the fish!


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the complements Sig and Kamal. I actually graduated and was working before I set this tank up. I needed a system with more automation so it was kind of my graduation gift to myself. Lol



Jiinx said:


> nice work! Things have really grown in the last year...so many corals I can barely see the fish!


Thanks, I know I have too many corals. My fish list at the current time is a yellow tang, six-line wrasse, blue/green chromis, domino damsel, Sargent major and a diamond goby. My girlfriend said she would buy me a new fish next weekend so I'm thinking of a small school of yellowstriped cardinals, or a blenny.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great story and amazing perseverance to see it through

Your tank and corals look great - some rare pieces it seems 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Good work I see you have more sps now if u ever around come by I have some free easy to grow sps I want to give away. Keep it up


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Great story and amazing perseverance to see it through
> 
> Your tank and corals look great - some rare pieces it seems
> 
> Keep up the good work !


Thanks, I do not think any of my corals are too rare but I do have some nice ones in the mix.



explor3r said:


> Good work I see you have more sps now if u ever around come by I have some free easy to grow sps I want to give away. Keep it up


Thanks for the offer but I am only collecting stunners and the collectables atm due to lack of space in my tank. But I will keep an eye on your site for some nice pieces. Most of my sps grow like weeds on steroids, most were 1/2"-1" frags to start. I only bought four mariculture sps corals.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

The band of misfits 
























And the professor


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice setup - keep it up!


----------

